# Capacité disque et chaleur



## Ferris (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je me tâte en ce moment sur l'achat d'un iMac et je voulais savoir s'il y avait un effet secondaire induit à l'achat d'une capacité supérieure de disque, à savoir 750Go ou 1To à la place du 500Go proposé d'origine ?
Par exemple est-ce que l'iMac va chauffer plus avec une plus grande capacité de disque ?

Merci d'avance et excellente journée !


----------



## beaunois (12 Juin 2008)

J'utilise un alu 2,4ghz et je me suis posé la question du volume disquedur.
En fait j'ai demandé un 320 comme proposé à l'origine car c'est amplement suffisant.
Par contre j'ai trois disques externes
un la Cie 80 Go pour times machine
un 500 Go pour certaines catégories en macway
un autre mac way de 320 Go.
Ce qui permet de stocker énormément de données et qui me semble plus judicieux.


----------



## Ferris (12 Juin 2008)

beaunois a dit:


> J'utilise un alu 2,4ghz et je me suis posé la question du volume disquedur.
> En fait j'ai demandé un 320 comme proposé à l'origine car c'est amplement suffisant.
> Par contre j'ai trois disques externes
> un la Cie 80 Go pour times machine
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse !
Je sous-entendais "outre le fait de pouvoir ajouter des disques externes", mais ce n'était peut-être pas clair


----------

